# S/S Ben Read 1:100 additional details



## Ben Read (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Forum,

lots of you will know the nice S/S Ben Read Paper Shipwright card mode scaledl in 1:250 dawn by David Hathaway http://www.papershipwright.co.uk/ps27/details.shtml .

I crashed my first model in 1:125 by using the wrong glue  so the baseplate distorted. (MAD)

Picture from Ben Reads DigiCam.

David send me a email and told me to send an new set of updated sheets for free, because the old one had some small imperfections.
So I'm double motivated to give my very best!!! 

The second source is the wonderful book from Dr. Charles V. Waine "Steam Coasters and short sea traders" with a wonderful drwing of her therehin. 

Bouth togerther will be enought for a proper cardmodel.

By choosing an enlarged scale I decided to use a conventional scale in the anxetyto please my wife by NOT fill our livingroom to overflow by oversized shipmodels(*)) I got the classical 1:100 scale.
And I'll be happy to add some further details. So I decided to add some interior to the bridge:
And I realised a first hand scetch to a card box that will be brought in the casing of the wheelhouse. 


Pic. of the inner wheelhouse scetch _- from Ben Reads DigiCam
_

Here the outline drawing of the inner wheelhouse _- from Ben Reads DigiCam_
look at the absence of adhesive stripes - they will be substituted by thinner paper
and the absence of the innen window frames. Ths because a vey little little inaccuracy in placeing the outside perfectly on the inside frame will abolish the hole positive effect emmediatly - so I let them varnish... 
Also I changed the folding a little bit - so the parts connected to the rear wall were foldet from her, too. So the hole thing will hopefully be much easier to print, cut, fold & glue.


Here my oversiced 1:50 plan inspection copie to find all error sources before - _ from Ben Reads DigiCam_

If all works well, I might be so free to oper the enginrooms tophatches and install a steam enine and pipe dummy inthere.

So far my story.

What about you? Can ypu help me with ideas or tricks? Have you go pictures how the navigation lights will be at day - in german we call them "navigation signal bodys" - what is it in english and do you know a listng of them?

Thanks a lot for your intrest and time.

Yours, 
Chris


----------

